# Looking for a VW OEM wheel guide?



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

A while back, someone posted a link to a webpage of all VWs OEM wheels and their specs. I searched for it but I can't remember exactly what it was called. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
Thanks!


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

probably this page
http://www.wheelcollision.com/vw.htm


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Looking for a VW OEM wheel guide? (96 GTS)*

This is maybe the one you were looking for
http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a VW OEM wheel guide? (randyvr6)*

The second one was what I remebered, but they're both very helpful.
Thanks!


----------

